# PowerBook g4 ne boot qu'en mode recup



## 3xplosif (25 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir , je suis nouveau ici donc soyez indulgent si je commet des érreurs..,

Voilà j'ai reçu le PowerBookG4 de mon beaufrere , le portable est ,pour lui , totalement mort , je me met donc dans l'idée de trouver la causse .
Apres un premier demarage , je me rend compte que tout n'est pas mort , en exemple le lecteur disque reagit au demarage , et il lance le disque dur , mais il a l'air de plante , par contre aucun signal de l'ecran , et quand j'ai ouvert , je me suis rendu compte que les 2 ventillo ne tourne pas , la seule chose qui repond correctement : c'est la touche MAJ .

J'ai donc sorti un vieux pc portable , faute d'adaptateur d'IDE portable sur mon gros pc , je l'insere dans le portable et boot sur un CD live de linux , rien , mais quand je boot sur le disque dur par le bios , il a l'air de caller , et fini par planter en laissant l'adaptateur ethernet prendre le boot.

Là maintenant j'etais toujours entrain de chercher la solus' sur le net et je lis que pour recup les données se trouvant sur le disque dur il faut allumer en maintenent P je le fais et miracle l'ecran s'allume et tout même la pomme a l'arriere ..

Si quelqu'un aurait une solution pour aller plus loin dans le sauvetage de se veteran qu'il n'hésite pas !

Merci a vous d'avoir lu mon post et pour votre futur aide , qui , j'en suis sur me sera precieuse ..

Bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

MAJ de mon problème , après avoir bidouiller sur le clavier et avoir enlever le dd interne , le mac boot presque normalement , il m'affiche juste une icone finder avec un '?' qui clignote ,j'ai essayé de metre le cd d'installe de mon macbook et de redemarer en appuyant sur 'c' mais il ne reagit pas et quand a la combinaison 'alt+pomme+p+r' il reboot en boucle sans réaction de l'ecran.


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
?, veux disque mort ou pas de système 
Essaye une install avec les dvd du powerbook et non de tes dvd attitré a ton macbook


----------



## 3xplosif (26 Mai 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> bonjour,
> ?, veux disque mort ou pas de système
> Essaye une install avec les dvd du powerbook et non de tes dvd attitré a ton macbook


 Merci de ta réponse ,
Pas garantie que le disque existe encore , c'est un pc asssez vieux , est ce que d'apres toi je pourais en retrouvé un dans un magasin ou sur internet ??


----------



## christophe2312boulot (26 Mai 2011)

Si , je dis bien si le disque est HS , ce n est qu un simple disque dur ide de 2.5 pouce 
sur n importe quelle site marchand tu peux trouver cela . Le maxi en vente actuellement sur "macway" est un 250G


----------



## 3xplosif (26 Mai 2011)

christophe2312boulot a dit:


> Si , je dis bien si le disque est HS , ce n est qu un simple disque dur ide de 2.5 pouce
> sur n importe quelle site marchand tu peux trouver cela . Le maxi en vente actuellement sur "macway" est un 250G


 Oui un IDE j'en ai sous la main , c'est plutot le disque d'origine que j'aimerai trouver (OS)


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Mai 2011)

tu n as pas les cd d install?


----------



## 3xplosif (27 Mai 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> tu n as pas les cd d install?


Seulement ceux de mon macbook unibody blanc , le pc est à mon beauf' , et ça m'etonnerai qu'il ai les cd , à la base c'est ordi lui a été confié par sa société sauf que quand il l'a planté , ils lui ont juste donné un acer .. donc j'espere trouver un cd sur le net ou autre ..


----------



## christophe2312boulot (3 Juin 2011)

les dvd du macbook sont dedies au macbook( a ce modele) , donc tu ne pourras rien faire avec.
Deplus ce sont des dvd pour un intel et tu a un PowerPC
Un système sur du p2p c est pareille , ce sont des systèmes non fiable


----------

